# The PUA in the stimulus won't work for most ANTS



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

There's an anti-fraud provision in the bill. As it is, when you claim PUA there's a questionnaire where you choose a reason for claiming PUA. With the new stimulus they'll want documents that support your reasoning. 

How are ANTS currently claiming PUA? Just saying something like "there aren't enough rides" or they just don't want to risk getting infected may not cut it anymore.

Don't support the current stimulus. A better deal can be reached in January once the GOP loses control of the Senate.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't think that's it nj. I think it will be more like, if we say we work for U or L (or DD or whomever) we will likely need to provide proof we are active on that platform. Shouldn't be hard. _Worse_ case scenario we will have to provide the weekly payout summaries, which should show a zero dollar payout (or so).

I suspect that the amount of applications were so overwhelming that the state UI fraud departments were unable to screen even the most ridiculously fraudulent applications, like animals and prisoners signing up.

Personally, I would like to have seen more severe fraud penalties built in then simply having to return the funds. Hopefully the document checking will be back loaded in order to avoid slowing down the payouts. Since it would take years to claw back funds paid out to those who don''t qualify (cause they long ago spent the $$) the penalties should outweigh the monetary gain.

---
I would favor some of these remedies. But that's just me...



















And for repeat offenders









And if you're really naughty


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Can use the reason. Need free cheese


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> *Don't support the current stimulus*. A better deal can be reached in January once the GOP loses control of the Senate.


Just so you know, we don't vote on this. It's not like Prop 22 in California.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Can use the reason. Need free cheese


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

If all the drivers that took the UI were to suddenly hit the road again , the rideshare platformswould crumble! There just aren’t enough rides to go around until the country reopens . Lyft was begging me to go on unemployment back in April 2020. 

I’m starting to see entire shopping centers that are folding. The writing is on the wall. We are screwed.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

I just feel bad for small businesses that needed the money. Most of their business dropped 20-60%.
And family members who are still working died from covid, depended on these aids.
This recession will last a few more years.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> There's an anti-fraud provision in the bill. As it is, when you claim PUA there's a questionnaire where you choose a reason for claiming PUA. With the new stimulus they'll want documents that support your reasoning.
> 
> How are ANTS currently claiming PUA? Just saying something like "there aren't enough rides" or they just don't want to risk getting infected may not cut it anymore.
> 
> Don't support the current stimulus. A better deal can be reached in January once the GOP loses control of the Senate.


If that is the case, you can add the bogus home-at-home moms, musicians, "seeking for work but haven't found any but in reality they are living in their moms basement playing video games", all other gig workers, artist, live gaming streamer, youtuber, stripper, soda can collector to the list..

13 million gig worker collect PUA. Only a small fraction are uber drivers
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/06/pua...the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

dacheeese said:


> If that is the case, you can add the bogus home-at-home moms, musicians, "seeking for work but haven't found any but in reality they are living in their moms basement playing video games", all other gig workers, artist, live gaming streamer, youtuber, stripper, soda can collector to the list..
> 
> 13 million gig worker collect PUA. Only a small fraction are uber drivers
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/06/pua...the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program.


I am both a musician and a gig worker . I was on a national Live Nation tour from Jan - March when the shutdown hit. Remaining tour dates canceled . Fortunately I had delivery apps that got me by until the PUA kicked in. Rideshare was dead. Lyft pushed us to go on UI so I did.

I'm sure there are deadbeats out there that got money they may not have deserved, but to imply musicians shouldn't get it triggers me. I did rideshare AND put out albums and toured . That's more than what most of you can say. I can't get back to that until we reopen .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm starting to see entire shopping centers that are folding. The writing is on the wall. We are screwed.


You really wanna scare yourself; take a close look at Venezuela.
Look at how it started ... what it looked like ... and how _quickly_ things went to shit once they got started rolling. The comment made earlier in this thread to "A better deal can be reached in January once the GOP loses control of the Senate.''
It's true. He's right. Short term. By this time next year I predict we'll be awash in cash. All of us. And, since it will be as common as leaves blowing in the wind, money will have little value.

If you can do things to mitigate what's about to happen to you and your family - do it.
It's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> I am both a musician and a gig worker . I was on a national Live Nation tour from Jan - March when the shutdown hit. Remaining tour dates canceled . Fortunately I had delivery apps that got me by until the PUA kicked in. Rideshare was dead. Lyft pushed us to go on UI so I did.
> 
> I'm sure there are deadbeats out there that got money they may not have deserved, but to imply musicians shouldn't get it triggers me. I did rideshare AND put out albums and toured . That's more than what most of you can say. I can't get back to that until we reopen .


The OP said you might not able to use "scare of getting infected by covid or slow business" to justify receiving PUa money. Musical tours canceled? no problem. since you are on the uber platform, you can continue earning an income with them. What will you do or your excuse?



UberBastid said:


> You really wanna scare yourself; take a close look at Venezuela.
> Look at how it started ... what it looked like ... and how _quickly_ things went to shit once they got started rolling. The comment made earlier in this thread to "A better deal can be reached in January once the GOP loses control of the Senate.''
> It's true. He's right. Short term. By this time next year I predict we'll be awash in cash. All of us. And, since it will be as common as leaves blowing in the wind, money will have little value.
> 
> ...


it will be 100 years before we become Venezuela. Now we are doing fine. IN Venezuela, one week income buy some toilet paper. Our one week income can buy a month worth of food.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> Our one week income can buy a month worth of food.


Today. 
Yes.

After the US Gov't prints trillions more .. how much will it be worth?
Take an Econ 101 class.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> After the US Gov't prints trillions more .. how much will it be worth?


there world is going to stop spinning. Prepare.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Today.
> Yes.
> 
> After the US Gov't prints trillions more .. how much will it be worth?
> Take an Econ 101 class.


if gas reaches 10 bucks/gallon or bread for 20 bucks, then i am really worried. Now bread is only 1 dollar a loaf. Gas is cheap as dirt. Tap Water is couple of cents. Mcdonald's hamburger cost 1 buck. There's a 2 for 5 deal at Burger King.

And You can survive your budget very far by shopping at Dollar Tree/ Aldi.

We're fine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...and another sock is born.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...and another sock is born.


You think?
Who?
I am not good at this ... except if it was Mkang ... her pheromones enter the room before she does.

Who is it?
Shhhh. I won't tell a mod.
I don't hang with them, or their kind.

l think they have their own hangouts.
Kind of like a 'cop bar'.

Who?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> except if it was Mkang


she was very good at figuring out who the original ID of a sock was. I'm fairly ok at spotting socks, but don't put much **** into who they sprung from. She was also crazy good at figuring out who were 'buddies' here, even if publicly they WEREN'T buddies. Scary, but I do miss her and her creations. She was the entertainment here. Problem is the entertainers keep getting perm bans. 

I believe the mods knows exactly who are socks......

Otherwise I know nothing about nobody.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I'm fairly ok at spotting socks, but don't put much thought into who they sprung from.


I'm the same way.

I can tell when a "new member" is a returning member under a nom de plume. I just usually can't remember who they used to be.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> There's an anti-fraud provision in the bill. As it is, when you claim PUA there's a questionnaire where you choose a reason for claiming PUA. With the new stimulus they'll want documents that support your reasoning.
> 
> How are ANTS currently claiming PUA? Just saying something like "there aren't enough rides" or they just don't want to risk getting infected may not cut it anymore.
> 
> Don't support the current stimulus. A better deal can be reached in January once the GOP loses control of the Senate.


You can't collect Pua simply because you're scared of getting covid. That isn't a valid reason to collect unemployment LOL they View that as refusing to work. You select from a choice of options and really the only one that applies to us is, I'm unable to provide service in the same manner as I was able to before covid-19.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You can't collect Pua simply because you're scared of getting covid. That isn't a valid reason to collect unemployment LOL they View that as refusing to work. You select from a choice of options and really the only one that applies to us is, I'm unable to provide service in the same manner as I was able to before covid-19.


What excuse do W-2 workers or other independent workers use then?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You can't collect Pua simply because you're scared of getting covid. That isn't a valid reason to collect unemployment


sure it is. when I certify I select NO for all the questions. If the Calif EDD were ever to ask me I'd say I don't go online because I don't want to ADD risk to the risk I already have (wife works WITH CV patients). They could accept it or not, but it would be the truth. AND, to me and millions of others it is valid. Pretty sure no EDD dept is really going to challenge anybody saying that as their reason......pretty pretty sure.

Might be an issue by late summer if the vaccine roll out continues and a majority get the shot(s); then harder to use that as an excuse.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> What excuse do W-2 workers or other independent workers use then?


There is a choice that says I'm unable to provide services in the same manner I was able to before covid-19 . So that's the one I've been using this whole time.



SHalester said:


> sure it is. when I certify I select NO for all the questions. If the Calif EDD were ever to ask me I'd say I don't go online because I don't want to ADD risk to the risk I already have (wife works WITH CV patients). They could accept it or not, but it would be the truth. AND, to me and millions of others it is valid. Pretty sure no EDD dept is really going to challenge anybody saying that as their reason......pretty pretty sure.
> 
> Might be an issue by late summer if the vaccine roll out continues and a majority get the shot(s); then harder to use that as an excuse.


It's been stated numerous times that refusing to work out of fear of coronavirus is not a valid reason.. You must meet at least 1 of 10 reasons provided to be able to collect. If the only reason is because you are scared of getting coronavirus, that's a no-go buddy


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> It's been stated numerous times that refusing to work out of fear of coronavirus is not a valid reason..


And? In calif, those questions are not be validated, so it doesn't matter. I doubt ANY state is really validating them.

But still, no matter, that is my answer and really it's the truth anyway. Cal EDD doesn't like it, too frakin bad; I'm sticking to it. And if they take my UI away, ok good with that too.

when I have at least one shot of 2, I'll go back online and not before.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I doubt ANY state is really validating them.


Not YET.

There will soon be hordes of bored, over paid and underworked gov't drones to rehash, recap, review and make your life miserable.

I am SO glad Joe is here to save us.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

I doubt they will care about what options you choose. They don't have the manpower to scrutinize your answers. It is like saying they spend countless work hours to see if you overinflated your tax deduction by 100 dollars. There are tens of millions of people collecting unemployment.

If it is same boxes you have to click on for each week to receive unemployment for the future format, then nothing have changed.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Not YET.
> 
> There will soon be hordes of bored, over paid and underworked gov't drones to rehash, recap, review and make your life miserable.
> 
> I am SO glad Joe is here to save us.


joe's been saving america for 50 years. Imagine actually seeing how many millions went to their family over that time. This goes for almost all of them who's been lining their pockets for many years.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

808-702drgn said:


> joe's been saving america for 50 years. Imagine actually seeing how many millions went to their family over that time. This goes for almost all of them who's been lining their pockets for many years.


And, it really IS *ALL OF THEM*.
The Commie/Dems don't have a corner on corruption.

One of the major contributing factors of the fall of The Roman Empire was corruption at the highest level of their government.

(Is the phone number that is your 'name' real?)


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> How are ANTS currently claiming PUA? Just saying something like "there aren't enough rides" or they just don't want to risk getting infected may not cut it anymore.


Still amazes me anyone actually received the pua. As far as I know, no drivers received it in Ohio because of the way it was setup or they lied to get it. 
I've read a couple of stories that say states are starting to come after the uber drivers that filed for unemployment just because they could have went to work. Bunch of lazy people.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TBone said:


> Still amazes me anyone actually received the pua. As far as I know, no drivers received it in Ohio because of the way it was setup or they lied to get it.
> I've read a couple of stories that say states are starting to come after the uber drivers that filed for unemployment just because they could have went to work. Bunch of lazy people.


Around here there were various SAH orders and lockdowns. They didn't want people out.

I look at PUA during that period* as paying me to stay home. I would much rather have been doing my normal things but that wasn't an option.

IMHO if the government is telling you to stay home and not work, or ordering your place of business (bar/restaurant etc.) to close then they have an obligation to make you whole.

*I took PUA through end of July. Haven't done it since and, God willing, won't have to again. $300/week is trifling.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> And? In calif, those questions are not be validated, so it doesn't matter. I doubt ANY state is really validating them.
> 
> But still, no matter, that is my answer and really it's the truth anyway. Cal EDD doesn't like it, too frakin bad; I'm sticking to it. And if they take my UI away, ok good with that too.
> 
> when I have at least one shot of 2, I'll go back online and not before.


 I don't know exactly how California will handle it since you guys are on state unemployment but you are right as far as States not validating it. That's because the Feds will. Besides the state UI, the rest of the programs are federally funded. With that being said, here in Colorado, absolutely it's happening. Drivers started losing their unemployment back in July and they got hit with overpayment notices too


New2This said:


> IMHO if the government is telling you to stay home and not work, or ordering your place of business (bar/restaurant etc.) to close then they have an obligation to make you whole


Again I don't know how California is working but I have yet to hear of a state that has deemed us non-essential. Lucky for us, being deemed essential, there is no government telling us to stay home, not to work, or ordering our business to shut down. Therefore they have no obligation to make you whole


New2This said:


> $300/week is trifling


That's an added boost to your weekly benefit amount. So that is an addition to, not your actual weekly benefit amount


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't know exactly how California will handle it since you guys are on state unemployment but you are right as far as States not validating it. That's because the Feds will.


Exactly.
The State of California has no incentive to reduce fraud.
Their (and our) savior is soon to be anointed to the White House, and any of these types of state debts, or really, any debts to mismanaged cities and/or states will be reimbursed by the federal government.
So, people who's local and state governments were well managed will be supporting the local and state governments that were mismanaged.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> That's an added boost to your weekly benefit amount. So that is an addition to, not your actual weekly benefit amount


The UI/PUA here was $167/week UI and $600/week PUA for $767/week. That was tolerable.

$167 + $300 = $467/week. That's not worth it (for me).



Daisey77 said:


> Again I don't know how California is working but I have yet to hear of a state that has deemed us non-essential. Lucky for us, being deemed essential, there is no government telling us to stay home, not to work, or ordering our business to shut down. Therefore they have no obligation to make you whole


I'm not in CA either.

My point, though probably badly expressed, is the same.

The government locked down everything. Their decision cost me money, therefore they can make me whole.

I did primarily evenings. Big events like concerts/sporting events and also airports. High demand areas for high Surge rides.

They cancelled any concerts/sporting events and air travel was down to a trickle.

They made the decision to close things, they should make people whole.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

When you file your weekly claim here in Arizona, here are some of your possible choices. There is one for gig workers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> The UI/PUA here was $167/week UI and $600/week PUA for $767/week. That was tolerable.
> 
> $167 + $300 = $467/week. That's not worth it (for me).


Our minimum here is 223 I believe or somewhere right around there but yes I agree it's not enough to survive off of. However, you can also Drive and with our rates being so low, you can pretty much Drive your normal amount without it affecting your unemployment payout


12345678 said:


> When you file your weekly claim here in Arizona, here are some of your possible choices. There is one for gig workers.
> View attachment 538623


That's the only option that applies to us too. Although ours is wearing a differently. It says something like, I'm temporarily unable to perform my services in the same manner as I was before covid


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> There is a choice that says I'm unable to provide services in the same manner I was able to before covid-19 . So that's the one I've been using this whole time.
> 
> It's been stated numerous times that refusing to work out of fear of coronavirus is not a valid reason.. You must meet at least 1 of 10 reasons provided to be able to collect. If the only reason is because you are scared of getting coronavirus, that's a no-go buddy
> 
> ...


So you have the app on and let requests time out while you do stuff around the house. x hours online, no claimable income from uber. If you already have a low A/R from being picky about rides it wont matter much


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TBone said:


> I've read a couple of stories that say states are starting to come after the uber drivers that filed for unemployment just because they could have went to work. Bunch of lazy people.


That is an argument on the flaw of PUA, being able to _choose_ not to work, rather than strictly being _unable_ to work.
One can say that uber drivers are _able_ to work.

In 2nd quarter of 2020, ALL states showed an INCREASE in personal income, on average.
So it's not necessarily about being lazy, but_ choosing_ not to work and taking the cheese, mathamatically, made sense for some.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

People are shoplifting free cheese as we speak.






No cheese means more homeless


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

dacheeese said:


> People are shoplifting free cheesecake as we speak.


This makes me laugh out loud every time I see it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That is an argument on the flaw of PUA, being able to _choose_ not to work, rather than strictly being _unable_ to work.
> One can say that uber drivers are _able_ to work.


I guess it depends on the state, but in Cali there is about twelve reasons that you can't work.
One of them is that 'my doctor has recommended that I not work and shelter in place.'
And he has recommended that.
I chose to work anyway; but I didn't have to.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I guess it depends on the state, but in Cali there is about twelve reasons that you can't work.
> One of them is that 'my doctor has recommended that I not work and shelter in place.'
> And he has recommended that.
> I chose to work anyway; but I didn't have to.


Doctor 'recommending you don't work' is not a reason you _can't_ work.
You said yourself. 
You _CHOSE_ to work, despite the recommendation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Doctor 'recommending you don't work' is not a reason you _can't_ work.
> You said yourself.
> You _CHOSE_ to work, despite the recommendation.


But if the unemployment Certification offers, _my doctor recommended I don't work_ as an option , then the doctor recommending you don't work, is a valid reason to collect unemployment


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> But if the unemployment Certification offers, _my doctor recommended I don't work_ as an option , then the doctor recommending you don't work, is a valid reason to collect unemployment


Right. And those are separate points. 
As I said, not a reason you _can't_ work.
One may _choose_ not to work, using the "valid reason" to collect.
Doesn't mean the worker, _can't_ or is _unable_ to work, which is the whole point of the flaw.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Right. And those are separate points.
> As I said, not a reason you _can't_ work.
> One may _choose_ not to work, using the "valid reason" to collect.
> Doesn't mean the worker, _can't_ or is _unable_ to work, which is the whole point of the flaw.


If my doctor recommends that I don't work, and my employer finds out - they will send me home. For legal reasons.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

The answer to the PUA question is 

Reduced hours or no work available


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Delilah5 said:


> The answer to the PUA question is
> 
> Reduced hours or no work available


In my state it's worded as, unable to perform services in the same manner as I was before covid


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

PUA should work for all of us. In California you should be eligible for UI which would be longer benefits and higher pay. How hard is it to understand that the pandemic has crippled this job? If all of us continued working there wouldn’t be near enough rides to survive on. It was tough before this happened.

Most rides I was giving were bars, airports, and people on vacation. That has all been basically closed down. Our government had a horrible response to this crisis. I don’t get how it’s free cheese. It’s money for people who lost a large part of their income because of a pandemic. If I could be working in the same manner I was in February I would still be driving. Then there is also a reasonable fear of catching some virus that we still don’t know much about its long term complications. I know several people around 50 years old who either died or have long term problems. No thanks. I’ll wait until the vaccine is out there and business resumes as it was a year ago. It’s not free cheese. It’s money to help your tax paying citizens and keep the economy from completely collapsing.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

jawjaw said:


> PUA should work for all of us. In California you should be eligible for UI which would be longer benefits and higher pay. How hard is it to understand that the pandemic has crippled this job? If all of us continued working there wouldn't be near enough rides to survive on. It was tough before this happened.
> 
> Most rides I was giving were bars, airports, and people on vacation. That has all been basically closed down. Our government had a horrible response to this crisis. I don't get how it's free cheese. It's money for people who lost a large part of their income because of a pandemic. If I could be working in the same manner I was in February I would still be driving. Then there is also a reasonable fear of catching some virus that we still don't know much about its long term complications. I know several people around 50 years old who either died or have long term problems. No thanks. I'll wait until the vaccine is out there and business resumes as it was a year ago. It's not free cheese. It's money to help your tax paying citizens and keep the economy from completely collapsing.


Now experts are saying a vaccine is a not a sure thing. It can still get you infected. The best prevention is wearing mask and social distance even after taking a vaccine shot.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> How are ANTS currently claiming PUA?


In D.C., you just keep submitting your weekly filing. In fact, over the one week gap created by Trump's balking at signing the bill, D.C. told us just submit your weekly filing, once it resumes, your benefits will resume.



Daisey77 said:


> scared of getting covid. That isn't a valid reason to collect unemployment


If you select any of the COVID-19 responses, you are making that statement, essentially.



SHalester said:


> I doubt ANY state is really validating them.


D.C. is not. It has been pretty easy regarding elgibility.



12345678 said:


> When you file your weekly claim here in Arizona, here are some of your possible choices. There is one for gig workers.


In D.C., we get something like "I work as an independent contractor and have had to curtail my provision of services..........."



dacheeese said:


> People are shoplifting free cheese as we speak.


I guess if you have a family............................


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jawjaw said:


> PUA should work for all of us. In California you should be eligible for UI which would be longer benefits and higher pay.


 I don't know how much this varies from state to state but here, Pua is longer than State benefits and in some cases it even pays more. Here State UI is only 26 weeks. Whereas Pua was 39 weeks, 50 weeks now. If the state calculated our unemployment payments in the same manner they do for regular unemployment, none of us would be getting the minimum mandated by federal law. Now I know the set minimum payment part was a federal requirement but the states do determine what calculation they use to determine what that minimum payment is. So the minimum amount is going to differ from state to state. Here I would have got $24 a week had they went by the regular State UI calculation. Due to Pua I'm getting 223.


jawjaw said:


> If all of us continued working there wouldn't be near enough rides to survive on.


PUA was not created for us to choose not to work. If we're not able to due to certain reasons they've deemed valid, then you get paid. You can't just stay home and say I don't want to work


jawjaw said:


> I know several people around 50 years oldcovid,o either died or have long term problems. No thanks. I'll wait until the vaccine is out there and business resumes as it was a year ago


 I am not sure business will ever resume back to normal for rideshare



dacheeese said:


> Now experts are saying a vaccine is a not a sure thing. It can still get you infected. The best prevention is wearing mask and social distance even after taking a vaccine shot.


Fauci said a long time ago this vaccine is not going to prevent you from getting the virus. It's hopefully going to reduce the severity induration of the symptoms



Another Uber Driver said:


> If you select any of the COVID-19 responses, you are making that statement, essentially.


 No not really. If you're not able to provide services in the same manner you were before covid, That's not because your scared. That's because others are scared Or government has put restrictions on things.

If the head of household dies because of covid-19 and you suddenly are the breadwinner, that doesn't mean you are scared

If you are under quarantine orders or isolation orders, you're mandated to stay home, regardless if you're scared of the virus or not



Another Uber Driver said:


> In D.C., we get something like "I work as an independent contractor and have had to curtail my provision of services..........."


 In Colorado it says, I am not able to provide services in the same manner I was before covid


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TWO friends of mine, married couple ... heeded a news blast request for blood. They went down to the local bank to donate.
Got a call about a week later. "We would sure like to have as much of your blood as possible. As soon as you are able ... we'd sure like to see you again. You had the China Virus. Did you know that?"
No, they didn't. They had and 'survived' the dreaded Chairman Xi China Virus. They have the antibodies.

I think if I was under 40, I'd prolly not take the vaccine.
Even thou I am old, I have an amazing auto-immune system.


----------

